

Stealth Mode is Stupid: Why Your Ideas Don't Matter  - danhak
http://www.waxman.me/posts/14

======
wglb
_The concern is that sharing the idea is more dangerous than not sharing it_
presumes that the sole and only reason for being stealth is for the ideas.

Regarding Google starting up with an idea that had actually already been done,
there was still a bit of "stealth" there, if you will bear with me. The
stealth was that none of us thought that search, which was regarded as a
solved problem in certain ways, was at all interesting. We (or at least many
of us) were quite surprised that search indeed became very interesting. That
they hid from us.

